# 10x42 Swarovski SLC



## Jschiffman (Mar 4, 2013)

Great optics!!! 10x42 SLC w/upgraded and original eyecups, original neck strap, cabelas harness, and original soft case. $1200.00 OBO Call or text 801-514-0073


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to teh forum!


----------



## Jschiffman (Mar 4, 2013)

Sold.


----------

